# Cleaning orange oil off hardwood floors



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I apologize because this isn't woodworking but it does have to do with ahrdwood floor 

I just got a test message from my brother telling me that his boss cleaned her floors last night (whole house)with orange oil and now it is so slippery that she can't even walk on it. Tomorrow she is having a party and would like to be able to clean it up before then.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

well wrung light mop with water 50/50 vinegar , followed by 2x mop up with clean water would remove the orange slipperyness.

http://www.cinhome.com/murphys.html

"Never wet mop, clean with oil soap, coat with acrylic dressing, like Mop and Glow, or apply past or liquid wax to a polyurethane surface floor. You can only damp mop with glass cleaners like Glass Plus and Windex. You can't buff or polish these floors either. When cleaning, you are cleaning the polyurethane, not the wood. Think of the floor surface more as a window or a mirror, if it will streak glass don't use it.

Things that you can use are; water, water and vinegar, water and alcohol and other glass cleaners. Just remember that all abrasive action, rubbing with a cotton rag, will have a slight dulling affect to the surface. If water spots are a problem, clean the floor in the same direction as the wood grain, and it will be less noticeable.

If you get tar, black heal marks, lipstick, adhesive or crayon on your polyurethane floor, you can use paint thinner, kerosene or my favorite, non-abrasive waterless hand cleaner to remove it. You will need a damp cloth to remove the oily residue when you're finished.

The most common mistake is using Murphy's Oil Soap. Murphy's truly claims to be the most popular cleaner of wood in existence. Unfortunately I know of no one who has wood that needs to be cleaned. On Murphy's label it says "pure vegetable oil soap". So you put vegetable oil soap in water then wash everything, when the water evaporates you have vegetable oil soap on everything."


----------

